# Podcast: Joyride With Expatriates - Want to share your Expat experiences?



## Coaching Expatriates®

Hi

I'm Taty Fittipaldi and I am the founder of the talent development company Coaching Expatriates®. I currently run a podcast that shares stories and experiences expatriates went through in their adaptation process. 

It helps normalize what expatriates are feeling, as they see everybody gets their share of difficulties. And at the same time helps people who are on the fence about becoming an expatriate to make a more educated decision about whether they want to go through something as challenging or not.

We try to feature every month someone from a different place.

We are currently looking for expats who moved to Asia, the Middle East, Iceland, Australia, Africa, East Europe, and Europe Penninsula. If you'd like to be interviewed in this podcast, give me a buzz! If you'd like to get the link to watch the episodes, also give me a buzz!

Cheers
Taty


----------

